# good youth bow?



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

my brother is nine. he shoots a 20 pound spyder for target and a 34 pound rascal for hunting. the rascal doesnt get enough ke and it wont shoot godd anymore for some reason. he needs a new bow. he can barley get back 40 but he feels food with 33-37. i was thinking pse 2009 chaos si. any other fast, hunting bows?


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*youth bow*

Mathews ignition! super fast super smooth and super quite!


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

he has shot that bow and he hates that it doent have a solid back wall


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

friends dont let friends shoot mathews. i think that rule applies to my brother too.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

PSE Kid said:


> he has shot that bow and he hates that it doent have a solid back wall


thats another problem with single cam bows if the dont have a solid wall when your at full draw it means the timing is off and theres nothing you can do about it but dual cam bows like my hoyts you can adjust the timing for a solid wall when im at full draw


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Go with any bow he likes. If hes comfortable with a 33-37 pound draw, i would let him shoot 33...you never know what'll happen when he needs it to be a lil easier...


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> thats another problem with single cam bows if the dont have a solid wall when your at full draw it means the timing is off and theres nothing you can do about it but dual cam bows like my hoyts you can adjust the timing for a solid wall when im at full draw


The Pearson Pathfinder has realy been making a name for its self this year. It is very smooth and very fast and he has 10 inches to grow with (18-28in). This is not calling you out but so that further readers do not judge badly about a bow. When you dont have the wall at full draw it is simply twisting the cable a couple times to do it having nothing to do with the timing. Timing is a simple fix on most single cam bows as they have (timing marks) two little holes on the cam which you aline paralell with the string.

Jake


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

either the browning micro adreniline or browning micro midas.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7985749#post7985749

lol, I had to.


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

he should get a hoyt kolbolat


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

Browning micro adenaline. its an amazing youth bow, quiet smooth, fast.:thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Get him a Mathews Ignition. It goes from 20 to 50 pounds, 19 to 26 inches of draw, and is lighweight, fast and really quiet. I have one and I have killed a lot of hogs and one doe so far. Most of my arrows make a pass-through shot on them, even at further distances. This Christmas , I'm going deer hunting in Ohio with my bow, then later my muzzleloader. I will test my bow at as far as I will want to shoot now, I'll tell you just how good this bow really is. Trust me, get him a Mathews ignition, you probably won't regret it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

tru-force ss said:


> Browning micro adenaline. its an amazing youth bow, quiet smooth, fast.:thumbs_up


That's another great bow, it's short and quiet just like the Mathews Ignition, and almost just as fast as the Ignition.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PSE Kid said:


> he has shot that bow and he hates that it doent have a solid back wall


 That's just his opinion, everybody has their own opinion on each and every bow. I really like my Mathews Ignition. I wouldn't put any other youth bow in front of it, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't like to also have another youth bow that is a different brand.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i would be commiting a sin if i let him shoot a mathews.:angel:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

pse kid said:


> i would be commiting a sin if i let him shoot a mathews.:angel:


+1


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

if there could be 11 comandments in the bible this would be it:angel:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

o yea..ok Keep dreamin!


> i would be commiting a sin if i let him shoot mathews


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

You would be doing him good!! Get him involved in the best bow company in the world!!!


----------



## noahsdad (Sep 28, 2008)

*mission menace*

just purchsed a mission menace by mathews for my 7 yr old son for x-mas 

i'll let you know how he likes it


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> You would be doing him good!! Get him involved in the best bow company in the world!!!


AMEN brother!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PSE Kid said:


> i would be commiting a sin if i let him shoot a mathews.:angel:


If you think they're bad, why are there so many tv shows that shoot mathews, why are there so may competition shooters that shoot mathews, why is it the largest bow company in the world, why is it known almost all around the world? HMMMM. You may not think they're good bows, but what about all those people in the list? It's just one man's opinion.


----------



## HunterGirl235 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Get him a Mathews Ignition. It goes from 20 to 50 pounds, 19 to 26 inches of draw, and is lighweight, fast and really quiet. I have one and I have killed a lot of hogs and one doe so far. Most of my arrows make a pass-through shot on them, even at further distances. This Christmas , I'm going deer hunting in Ohio with my bow, then later my muzzleloader. I will test my bow at as far as I will want to shoot now, I'll tell you just how good this bow really is. Trust me, get him a Mathews ignition, you probably won't regret it.


I too am looking for a good bow. This sounds like a nice one, very adjustable and would fit me for a couple of years. Do you know about how much these bows are?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

HunterGirl235 said:


> I too am looking for a good bow. This sounds like a nice one, very adjustable and would fit me for a couple of years. Do you know about how much these bows are?


just depends how old u r and how much u pull. If ur youner, go with an Ignition. I just sold my Diamond RaptureLite and I absolutely loved that bow.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> If you think they're bad, why are there so many tv shows that shoot mathews, why are there so may competition shooters that shoot mathews, why is it the largest bow company in the world, why is it known almost all around the world? HMMMM. You may not think they're good bows, but what about all those people in the list? It's just one man's opinion.


its because they have goog advertisment. and pay people a lot of money to use them

mathews archery is like mcdonalds. good advertisment, bad product. 
pse and hoyt are like steakn'shake. bad advertisment great propduct:shade:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

*are you serious?*



PSE Kid said:


> its because they have goog advertisment. and pay people a lot of money to use them
> 
> mathews archery is like mcdonalds. good advertisment, bad product.
> pse and hoyt are like steakn'shake. bad advertisment great propduct:shade:



far from it my friend!! Mathews is as good as it gets *How do you see Mathews as a bad product?* 360 fps, not a bad product.Oh and flip thru a magazine. I just did and I saw *4* PSE ads. there was but 1 Mathews logo. 
Mathews is like drivin a Cadillac, PSE is like driving a volkswagon. "Catch us if you can" is the motto, why else would they have that if they werent the in front, meaning THE BEST. Im NOT saying PSE is bad, Im just sayin Mathews is better! Look at a Mathews magazine and look at the Pro Staffers: Stan Potts, Tom Miranda, Lee & Tiff Lakowski, Jay Gregory, Tammi Gregory, Greg Miller. Thanks!


----------



## mathewsHL11 (Dec 1, 2008)

my choice is the mathews ignition


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

HunterGirl235 said:


> I too am looking for a good bow. This sounds like a nice one, very adjustable and would fit me for a couple of years. Do you know about how much these bows are?


retail price is 329 dollars. it is a really awesome bow from my opinion and other youth hunters that I know in person.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

pse kid said; mathews archery is like mcdonalds. good advertisment, bad product. 
pse and hoyt are like steakn'shake. bad advertisment great propduct:shade:[/QUOTE]OK, if you say so?To me they are so awesome!I like hoyt and pse, but I would grab my mathews before a hoyt or pse. I really like hoyt, literally!I just like mathews more.


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

*bear truth2 youth?*

is it good


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> If you think they're bad, why are there so many tv shows that shoot mathews, why are there so may competition shooters that shoot mathews, *why is it the largest bow company in the world, why is it known almost all around the world?* HMMMM. You may not think they're good bows, but what about all those people in the list? It's just one man's opinion.



I'm not too sure your facts are straight here bud. PSE for years out sold every bow company in the world, and might still do (there for made more bows to keep up with the demand). i think hoyt or PSE are the largest in the world. Also, every bow company is known around the world, not just mathews.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> If you think they're bad, why are there so many tv shows that shoot mathews, why are there so may competition shooters that shoot mathews, why is it the largest bow company in the world, why is it known almost all around the world? HMMMM. You may not think they're good bows, but what about all those people in the list? It's just one man's opinion.


1 reason. Money.


----------



## Hoyt2dude (Dec 22, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> 1 reason. Money.


yea mathews also says on their commercials that they lead the industry and target archery thats pretty funny that theyre slogan is catch us if you can seeing how at almost every IBO event the past 3 years Hoyt already caught and passed them.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

choncho said:


> bear truth2 youth? is it good?


Im not sure. its probably pretty good.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

he got a pse chaos fo christmas


----------

